# Punch Drunk: 10 Promotional Disasters (pretty funny sherdog article )



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

> With apologies to all involved -- including Sherdog.com itself, which acted as a sort of viral host carrier to the thing -- Friday’s ‘Net-cast of the clumsily-titled “Wargods/Ken Shamrock Productions: Valentine’s Eve Massacre” was the kind of hot mess that suddenly makes you appreciate Mike Goldberg.
> 
> This is not a feeling I had ever expected to have to deal with.
> 
> ...


http://sherdog.com/news/articles/2/Punch-Drunk-10-Promotional-Disasters-16224


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I need to see that King of The Cage, only then will my life be complete, that and I need to hear the story of Bas bitch slapping guys with guns.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I need to see that King of The Cage, only then will my life be complete, that and I need to hear the story of Bas bitch slapping guys with guns.


I know huh? You think they were pancrase style palm strikes, or just bitch slaps?


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

> Despite the theoretically unlimited space afforded by the Web, there’s really not enough room to go into detail on the International Fighting Championship’s movie-worthy foray into Kiev, Ukraine, which consisted in equal parts of the following: the Russian mob, seized videotapes, Bas Rutten slapping men armed with automatic weapons, promoters forbidden to exit the country, and, perhaps most horrifying of all, Igor Vovchanchyn sharing a protective cup with other Russian athletes.


This one sounds exciting - anyone know the details ?


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I need to see that King of The Cage, only then will my life be complete, that and I need to hear the story of Bas bitch slapping guys with guns.


Lol, i have yet to see it too.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I need to see that King of The Cage, only then will my life be complete, that and I need to hear the story of Bas bitch slapping guys with guns.


Straight from el Guapo's mouth:

"BR: I think, uh, Kiev. I fell face first in the snow and I pissed there, and it wasn't that bad. The stories in Russia are worse. I mean, I threw Paul Varelans through a window. He attacked me from the back; he was drunk, I was drunk, you know. He started playing around and he bit a hole in my back. His teeth went through my back, through my skin. I said, let go man, you're hurting me, so I slapped a Kimura lock on him and I threw him, WWHUUUHHP! And he flew away through a glass window. He went to a hospital to get a few stitches, but it was all in good fun because we're friends.

Then this security guy comes to me and says I have to take it easy. I told him to **** himself and he pulls out a machine gun. I grabbed the machine gun, pulled it away from him, and slapped the guy in the face. I mean, I was drunk, I was so lucky to leave that country alive.

He goes away, he comes back, now I'm on the dance floor with the strip girls dancing around the pole. Now there were the two of them [bouncers], and then the owner of the club who invited me there said, no, no, no, leave the guy, he's with us. So I was very, very, ******* lucky there. How many angels I have, I don't know, but I have a lot of guardian angels."

This guy cracks me up. Only a madman with a deathwish would dare pull a gun on bas. Did he want to be punched in the liver??!!!??11

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...aining_performance_interviews/two_fisted_tman


----------

